# FaceMasks for people in Need



## NecroticAngel (9/7/20)

Hey Guys, 

So in the beginning of march before face masks were even a thing here, I saw some Americans sewing some for the hospitals there and I thought to myself, this is going to be needed here, and surely enough in the following weeks it became a mad scramble! 

Anyway I managed to get out around 800 masks (my sister is a military nurse) so most I just sent to her and she distributed, but also sent out to old age homes and various other health care workers in poorer areas. Anyway at the end of may I severely damaged my shoulder and couldn't sew any more, today I feel like it is the day that I am well enough to sew again!! I have about 150 of then half sewn already (the shoulder damage was sudden) and my sister says there is no great need around her at the moment, so if you know of any areas that are in desperate need let me know, and I will try to raise the money to courier to them.

Preferably health care workers or old people, but anyone in need really. Yes they are free, and if you would like my sewing pattern I have it available for anyone that wants to try their hand at making some

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Adephi (10/7/20)

You can maybe contact

https://www.africamasks4all.com/

They might be able to tell you where to send. 

I also know of some SPAR stores that was running similar initiatives.


----------



## NecroticAngel (10/7/20)

Adephi said:


> You can maybe contact
> 
> https://www.africamasks4all.com/
> 
> ...


Ah thank you I know of them, they got a whole different kettle now. Funny I contacted my local Spar right in the beginning and I asked them if I could give them like 200 masks and they can just hand them out to any old or poor looking people, they said no they don't think they could because fabric masks aren't whadda whadda.... Now they sell them at the checkout hehhehe. Everyone has them now so I don't want my masks to go where they are sold. They must go for free where they are needed. I'll send them to my sister anyway if I don't get a request in, she gave a whole bunch to a soup kitchen last time which was super  because I live so far out on a resort in the middle of farm land there's not much I can do with them here!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

